# Wine Storage Pictures



## skiboarder72 (Mar 17, 2010)

post up a picture of your wine collection, cellar, or method of storage!

Here is my start collection, in a 44 bottle wine rack my gf got me for christmas. Just filled it up with my reisling, chianti, and chardonnay!


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 17, 2010)




----------



## Wade E (Mar 17, 2010)

We pretty much already have a thread under Wine celars but what the heck, oh, and I moved this thread over there.








I need to take new pics but it wont look much different with the exception of the cornies not being there and a few cases on the floor.


----------



## xanxer82 (Mar 17, 2010)




----------



## summersolstice (Mar 18, 2010)




----------



## Rickochet (Mar 18, 2010)

You guys have problems..... I will be there soon! Nice!


----------



## Green Mountains (Mar 19, 2010)




----------



## TheTooth (Mar 19, 2010)




----------



## Wade E (Mar 19, 2010)

Tooth, like me it looks like you could have made room for lots more bottles by reducing the area between each set.


----------



## TheTooth (Mar 20, 2010)

Wade E said:


> Tooth, like me it looks like you could have made room for lots more bottles by reducing the area between each set.



Agreed... it was a first attempt. I wanted to be sure I had room to see the bottles in the back, though, so I think it works ok. I built this room in my garage as a cellar with a cooling unit and a ton of insulation and moisture barrier... so I still have the empty wall opposite of that rack when I need more room.


----------



## Wade E (Mar 20, 2010)

There is no way Im taking mine apart but wish I had thought about that when designing mine but who knew I would actually need more room then 986 bottles anyway!


----------



## Solomon01 (May 28, 2011)

The wine storage system displayed above is really fantastic. There are lots of wine cellar cooling units available in the market today, storage facilities of wine has totally changed these days to maintain the count and the temperature of the cooling system there is software developed recently I definitely feel that it might come handy for people who maintain large wine cooling units.


----------



## SarahRides (May 28, 2011)

All of your beautiful racks put my wine storage to shame! I'm keeping mine in rubbermaid totes for now. Christmas in only 7 months away, right?


----------



## Runningwolf (May 28, 2011)

Are we talking racks or wine here...OH wine racks LOL!! Sarah seriously look into Sams club on line. Do a search for commercial wine rack. They have one for about $80 that holds 168 bottles. I have several and a lot of other members use them also. Shipping is about $25 but still well worth it for what your getting. These can not be bought in their stores.


----------



## jet (May 28, 2011)

Just finished this up this morning (don't know why the stupid camera rotated the pic ).


----------



## SarahRides (May 28, 2011)

Runningwolf said:


> Are we talking racks or wine here...OH wine racks LOL!! Sarah seriously look into Sams club on line. Do a search for commercial wine rack. They have one for about $80 that holds 168 bottles. I have several and a lot of other members use them also. Shipping is about $25 but still well worth it for what your getting. These can not be bought in their stores.



Either one!  J/K. I have looked at that one in Sam's club and probably will be ordering one (or two) in the next month or two. I have the perfect wall for it in the basement. (I can't really keep them upstairs, we' don't have air conditioning in the house).


----------



## Runningwolf (May 28, 2011)

You won't regret it Sarah. They go together in five minutes, hold a ton of weight and can easily be moved if you decide to change locations.

Jet, very nice wine rack. will you to fasten it to the wall for stability?


----------



## jet (May 28, 2011)

Runningwolf said:


> You won't regret it Sarah. They go together in five minutes, hold a ton of weight and can easily be moved if you decide to change locations.
> 
> Jet, very nice wine rack. will you to fasten it to the wall for stability?



I thought about anchoring it but it's going in the back of a closet and I wasn't sure where the stud would be. So I installed feet that extend forward almost twice the depth of the rack. It is in place now and almost full, and it seems rock-solid.


----------



## Runningwolf (May 28, 2011)

jet said:


> I thought about anchoring it but it's going in the back of a closet and I wasn't sure where the stud would be. So I installed feet that extend forward almost twice the depth of the rack. It is in place now and almost full, and it seems rock-solid.



Silly guy..the stud was standing in front of it!


----------



## jet (May 28, 2011)

Runningwolf said:


> Silly guy..the stud was standing in front of it!



1st time I read that 
2nd time


----------



## Minnesotamaker (May 29, 2011)

The best wine storage system available.


----------



## Runningwolf (May 29, 2011)

Now that is funny!


----------



## ibglowin (May 29, 2011)

Bwhahahahahahaah!


----------



## roadwarriorsvt (May 29, 2011)

He keeps his wine close to his heart!


----------



## n2tazmania (May 29, 2011)

Don't be makin fun of me......


----------



## Flem (May 29, 2011)

Now is that a 5 gallon or 6 gallon barrel. What a way to bulk age. LOL


----------



## Runningwolf (May 29, 2011)

n2tazmania said:


> Don't be makin fun of me......





Flem said:


> Now is that a 5 gallon or 6 gallon barrel. What a way to bulk age. LOL



Easy there Mike, we resemble that remark!


----------



## Flem (May 29, 2011)

As do I!!!!!


----------

